# Pundamillia sp 'red head'



## Marusya (Mar 8, 2013)

Ik ben al enige tijd naar een koppeltje Pundamillia sp 'red head'
Wie kan mij daaraan helpen?
Alvast bedankt.
Mvg.
Peter van der Werff


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

English please, you can use google translate if needed.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been looking for a pair Pundamillia sp 'red head'
Who can it help me?
Thanks.
Mvg.
Peter van der Werff


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu can try to contact some people in Belgium that are keeping this species
http://198.50.233.159:8080/jvicto/forums/list.page
xris


----------

